# Skittish kids-what should we do to get them to be social and sweet?



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 14, 2010)

We purchased two pygmy does, one 8 weeks the other 10 weeks.  We have had them since Friday and they are not warming up to us, don't want to be petted, and pretty much just stay tucked into the corner of the loft we built for them to play on.  I have tried to offer treats but they panic.  Are they ever going to be sweet and playful or are we stuck with grumpy goats?  What should I do or not do to help them be more friendly?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's my experience with goats:

Sit and wait for them to come to you.  Have a bit of treat, apple's good.  They are sooo curious, if you be patient, they will come...

Donna


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 2 new kids, Oberhasli/Saanen crosses. I got them 2 weeks ago this coming Friday. They love my 8 year old son and let him play with them and pet them. But they are quite skittish around DH and myself even though we're the ones who feed them! The man who sold them to me told me they love raisins. I don't usually have those around since no one in our house likes them. But when I got some and offered them I had two new instant best friends! I only gave them a few each and they were jumping on me looking for more. So for right now, early on, they are less skittish if they think I have raisins. I think it's just going to take more time over all.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 14, 2010)

We got our current herdsire at 8wks..  He was dam-raised -- which is fine -- but his breeders said they were out with the goats all the time and that all the kids were sweet and social.

They LIED.  :/

He was wild as a March hare when we got him...they literally had to chase him down and pin him to the fence just to be able to hand him to us.  We figured we could tame him down if we'd just sit with him everyday and offer him treats, etc..

Nope.

He's 16mos old now, and still kind of a butthole.  He's gotten somewhat better, of course...like, he knows we're not out to kill him now, so he doesn't run away quite as fast as he used to.  He'll let you scratch his muzzle from time to time.

Try giving him a shot, though, or drenching him with something..  It's a fight, tooth and nail.

I really hate him sometimes, but then again...he's made pretty good babies so far.  

Keep spending time with them.  That's really all you can do..  Keep offering treats (alfalfa pellets are good treats, and good for them), and they may eventually come around...but understand that they may not.


----------



## mully (Jun 14, 2010)

Spend quality time with them .... go in their area and just sit and their curious nature will get the best of them. Give them a ginger snap cookie and you will have 2 friends for life.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 3 goats (got at 2 months old) who were definately handled by their owners and they have been excellent.  I had purchased a goat (3 months old) that was out with the herd.  While she came around, she never warmed up like the others.

I am getting a Nubian Doe (2 months old) this Saturday.  I am hoping she is tame.  But may be in the same boat with your.  I plan to house her with my Nigerian Dwarf whather for a couple of weeks.  Yogi (whther) lives on my right hip or in my pocket.  I am hoping he will show her the way.

Raisins definately worked for me.  Also Cheerios and Fruit Loops.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 14, 2010)

My first two Nigi doelings were almost 9 weeks old when I brought them home a few years ago.  They had been handled but not a lot and had to be 'caught' to pick them up at the breeders house.

I spent lots of time in their pen with them the first two weeks they were here...  I just wandered around, raking up berries, cleaning the water bucket, etc.  I would speak or even sing (surprisingly that didn't send them running!) to them but made no attempt to touch them.   I would take a sandwich out at lunch time and sit in their pen, on the ground and eat.  I ignored them.  It took 8 days for the first one to decide she had to come check me out.  Eight days!   They didn't come near me before that.   I still didn't attempt to pet her even when she was sniffing me all over.  Within two days she was in my lap, sharing a treat and she was mine!     It took the other girl a good two weeks before she decided to come sniffing around me.  Again, I didn't attempt to touch her the first couple of days.  I just let her sniff me, touch me, chew on my shoelaces and my hair, etc.   Then... she was mine too.

After the first couple of weeks here I sometimes think how nice it would be to not have them between my legs, trying to stand on my legs, jumping onto my lap when I sit down and just generally wanting my constant attention.   I had to break them of the desire to jump onto my shoulders when I would kneel down to pick up something.   Actually... I love them always wanting to be petted and loved on but it is a challenge to be carrying something large or heavy and have them walking directly in front of you and then stopping to make sure you're still coming!  

I believe they will come around and be great friends who will 'demand' your attention.   Right now - ignore them physically.  Talk to them and do whatever you can find near them but don't attempt to touch them.   Wait... have great patience and let them come to you. When they come to you... wait some more before trying to pet them.  Once they start to really climb on you... start to gently scratch between their front legs or on their shoulders.  Just scratch for a moment and then put your hand down again.  Never scratch/pet the tops of their heads though.. that usually ends up with them learning to push against your hand which will lead to butting as they get older.

NEVER chase them or corner them and force pet them.  Let them come to you in their time ... raisins are usually a much sought after treat by goats so that is a great bribe.

Good luck


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 15, 2010)

Sometimes the "sit and wait" approach works, but sometimes you have to force it a little.  If you sit with them and wait and they never approach you, I'd catch them and hold them. Pet them, talk to them, love on them, etc.  Hold on to them until their heart rates return to normal and they don't fight to get away.  You can even feed them treats if they'll eat it.  Eventually they'll figure out you're not going to hurt them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips---they might be coming around a little now.  The younger one likes to be brushed and will stay put by me if I do it.  The older one is still being a brat though-she won't take raisins, crackers, or anything from me.  I kind of think she might be in heat though-had some weird discharge and was being a little aggressive to the other one.  Maybe that is making her less social too.


----------

